# Test Cyp PCT advice



## Nick (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey guys I’m going to be running my first cycle of test Cyp for about 10-12 weeks. I need a little advice with my pct and dosing.

im going to be taking:

clomid 
nolva
n2Guard (organ and liver protector)
aromasin
HCGenerate ES (Natural test booster)

ive been on a few forums and this one seems to be the most active and helpful from what I’ve seen. Does this seem good enough for an 8 week pct?

I found this cycle on another forum and was looking for advice or critiques.

week 1-2

HCGenerate ES - start this immediately after your last injection at 5 caps per day

N2Guard 5 caps per day


Week 3

HCGenerate ES - continue taking 5 caps per day
N2Guard - continue taking 5 caps per day

Clomid - 50mg per day
Nolva - 40mg per day

Aromasin - 10-12.5mg EOD



Week 4

Exact same as Week 3 except:
-nolva dose drops to 20mg per day

Week 5

Exact same as Week 4 except:
-clomid dose drops to 25mg per day
-aromasin dose drops to 5-7.5mg per day

Week 6

Exact same as Week 5

Week 7

Exact same as Week 6 except:
-clomid dose drops to 12.5mg per day
-nolva dose drops to 10 mg per day
-stop taking aromasin

Week 8

Only run your last week of HCGenerate ES this week

does this sound like a good pct? I can provide a link to the n2guard and HCGenerate if anyone wanted to understand more of what it was.

thanks guys


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2018)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know follow my mans advice here..Drop that hcgenerate and get some real hcg


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> follow my mans advice here..Drop that hcgenerate and get some real hcg



ok thanks for the advice. Also I’m going to take arimidex when should I start that? After the 4 weeks of Dbol or when? And for how long 

and as for the hcg it says to start it week 4-5 do I start taking that week 4 or 5 and continue to take it through the pct or how does that work because I’m a little confused there. Because there is also a schedule In that thread for weeks 11-13 during PCT

thanks for the help I’m new to this and don’t wanna mess anything up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2018)

AIs are tricky with many cycles under your belt and lots of blood work u can tell when u need a ai.Since your new its a guessing game so i would use 1 mg of arimi split in 2 doses mon -thurs everyweek.I never needed more then a 1mg a week of arimi on anything u may need more.Hcg i never use on cycle i like to do a blast of it before pct .I start using it last few weeks of my cycle at 250iu  twice a week then when im done injecting test ill keep using it 2 days before the clomid nolva start..I never go past 500 iu even in a blast phase..Make sure to wait 3 weeks after your last shot of test to start the clo/nolva


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

Stats?

age, training history, goals?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2018)

Return the need2 supps for a refund. They are absolutely worthless.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Return the need2 supps for a refund. They are absolutely worthless.



I didn’t purchase them yet that’s just what I thought I would buy since it was suggested on another forum. I’m buying everything the sticky said.

taking test cyp w/ .5mg arimidex mon/Thursday for 10-12 weeks
and 30mg dianabol ED for 4 weeks 

Stop test and Then taking hcg

week 12: 250 IUs 2x that week
Week 13: 250 IUs EOD
week 14: 500 IUs EOD

Stop hcg start nolva/clomid

Week 15: 100mg Clomid ED and 40mg Nolva ED
Week 16: 100mg Colmid ED and 40mg Nolva ED
Week 17: 50mg Clomid ED and 20mg Nolva ED
Week 18: 50mg Clomid ED and 20mg Nolva ED


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> Stats?
> 
> age, training history, goals?




Ill be 24 by the time I start the cycle 
training since 17. Looking for a nice lean aesthetic build while being able to increase strength as much as possible


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

Nick said:


> Ill be 24 by the time I start the cycle
> training since 17. Looking for a nice lean aesthetic build while being able to increase strength as much as possible



Good so far. Height? Weight? Strength is your primary goal?


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> Good so far. Height? Weight? Strength is your primary goal?



Height 5’8 weight is roughly 165 right now I’m in the desert for training for another 3 weeks so I’m not sure where I’m at I was 170 before I left but with not much food and all the exercise I’m sure I’ve lost a few lbs.

also you mind looking at my post a few up? I changed my pxt


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't do pct brother I'm on TRT for life. 

Are you you in the armed forces?


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> I don't do pct brother I'm on TRT for life.
> 
> Are you you in the armed forces?



i am. physically I’m in good shape when it comes to all the training. I’m just trying to change appearance and size drastically


----------



## Elivo (Aug 3, 2018)

Nick said:


> i am. physically I’m in good shape when it comes to all the training. I’m just trying to change appearance and size drastically



I have to say im surprised by the amount of service people i see getting on aas.  When i was in we got randoms done quite a bit, and i know how sensitive the  ones they use are, or at least how sensitive they were 20 years ago LOL.  Never would have even considered going on something back then, but i also have no clue if that is something they even look at.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I have to say im surprised by the amount of service people i see getting on aas.  When i was in we got randoms done quite a bit, and i know how sensitive the  ones they use are, or at least how sensitive they were 20 years ago LOL.  Never would have even considered going on something back then, but i also have no clue if that is something they even look at.



im in infantry and I know a lot of people who are on and have been on for a while. I just don’t want to ask them for advice because I want to keep it between my roommate and i. They don’t even test for steroids anymore


----------



## Elivo (Aug 4, 2018)

Nick said:


> im in infantry and I know a lot of people who are on and have been on for a while. I just don’t want to ask them for advice because I want to keep it between my roommate and i. They don’t even test for steroids anymore



Huh, i didnt know that. Im too old to get back in the military anyway LOL but i was curious about it.


----------



## Jin (Aug 4, 2018)

Nick said:


> They don’t even test for steroids anymore



No, and They should give you an option and administer them to you if desired. You're soldiers. You should have every advantage.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 5, 2018)

Nick said:


> im in infantry and I know a lot of people who are on and have been on for a while. I just don’t want to ask them for advice because I want to keep it between my roommate and i. They don’t even test for steroids anymore



Hooah!!!!!


----------

